

The importance of stupidity in scientific research - rogercosseboom
http://jcs.biologists.org/cgi/content/full/121/11/1771?t

======
nazgulnarsil
the search for new hypothesis to test is not governed by the scientific
method. empirical science is pure induction. when we start speculating about
how reality might be (and come up with hypothesis that make useful
predictions) we are engaging in deduction and or abduction. You can view these
as forms of stupidity if you like.

